# warsash



## dunsteaming (Jun 13, 2008)

bryan horrex cadet 1953 1954 any one remember


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello Brian - pretty sure I sailed with you in BHP in the early '80s. Iron Curtis maybe? I was Sparks. Hope everything's going well.

John T.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

dunsteaming 
I am putting together a database of ex Warsash cadets. I have access to some archive material including Cadet Class Lists, I'm working through the mid fifties just now trying to sort it out. B.J.Horrex would have graduated summer 1954. I do have contact for others in that class - Bill Dancer, T.J.Davies, Mike Jennings and trying to find Mike Plumley who is thought to be in Australia. 
I'll send you my e-mail by PM and we can follow up on the info if you wish 
Cheers 
Jim Macintyre (Warsash 1959)


----------

